
Anti-virus founder says he wants to return to US, settle down to ‘normal life’ - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/anti-virus-founder-says-he-wants-to-return-to-us-settle-down-to-normal-life/2012/12/09/7fd99c60-4274-11e2-8c8f-fbebf7ccab4e_story.html?tid=socialss
======
meaty
He could be the first person who _wants_ to be extradited to the US!

